# SVG TV Remote Code



## static2229 (Apr 28, 2004)

I have an SVA LCD tv and I was wondering if anyone knew what brand this resembled. I am trying to get it setup with my TIVO Remote. Any help is appreciated.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Only other brands that are also not in the tivo remote, like Norcent, Hisence, and Apex, thats Apex sets that don't use the toshiba codeset.


----------



## static2229 (Apr 28, 2004)

I am looking for the SVA Remote codes. I know with my Syntax tv I used the LG codes. Does anyone know what the sva would use?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

For a longshot try code 0301. This code matches the lone SVA code in URC remotes like R7 & RF30. It matches 5th code listed OFA universal remotes for SVA tvs.


----------

